# Vorfachhalter - Kaufen oder selberbauen???



## JOSHI (16. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

nachdem ich nun soweit alles gerichtet habe ist mir klar geworden, dass diese nervige Rumtüterei mit den Vorfachhaken so nicht weitergehen kann#q . 
Wenn - wie in meinem Fall - mal der Fisch da ist und ich schnellstmöglich ein Vorfach anbringen muss, dann muss es ratzfatz gehn. 

Hab mal bei ebay geschaut und da bietet jemand sowas an (http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3693667916). Weiss aber nicht, ob dass so das Wahre ist. Wer von Euch kann aus Erfahrung Rat geben bzw. wo bekomme ich sowas ganz günstig?

Danke


----------



## merphy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Vorfachhalter - Kaufen oder selberbauen???*

erfüllt eigentlich voll den sinn ich aber nehme immer styropor und mache mir son ding dann selber


----------



## JOSHI (16. August 2004)

*AW: Vorfachhalter - Kaufen oder selberbauen???*

Gute Idee, lässt sich auch am leichtesten bearbeiten denke ich und ist auch nicht so hart, sodass die Schnur Schaden nimmt. Warum kommt man da nicht selbst drauf???#d


----------



## Palerado (16. August 2004)

*AW: Vorfachhalter - Kaufen oder selberbauen???*

Ich habe mir das auch selber gebaut.
Ein Kantholz, Pappe drum getackert und Nägel rein.
So kann man sich das Teil genau so bauen (Abmessungen) wie man es haben will.
Auf 6 cm passen nicht gerade viele Haken


----------



## Bison (16. August 2004)

*AW: Vorfachhalter - Kaufen oder selberbauen???*

Ich kenn das Problem...#q 


Hab mir einfach nen Pappblatt aus nem Karton zugeschnitten, so etwa 30 mal 15 cm. Dann schneidest Du auf jeder Seite zwei Dreiecke aus, wo auf der einen Seite einfach der Haken befestigt wird. Dann wird rum gewickelt und am Ende schneidest Du neben so ein Dreieck mit nem Messer ein Schlitz, wo Du das Ende vom Vorfach rein schiebst! Das wiederholst Du noch so etwa 9 mal, dann hast Du 10 Vorfächer sauber drauf! Und dann am Wasser kannst Du das alles wieder ganz einfach abwickeln!!!! #6 Funktioniert einwandfrei und kost auch quasi nix!


----------



## muddyliz (16. August 2004)

*AW: Vorfachhalter - Kaufen oder selberbauen???*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/schnur.htm#hakenbrett


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. August 2004)

*AW: Vorfachhalter - Kaufen oder selberbauen???*

Ich hab so Ähnliche wie die abgebildeten in verwendung, sind nur einiges Ovaler gehalten. Denn mit diesen Brettchen komme ich gar nicht klar. Das heisst, ich käme schon damit Klar, aber meine Vorfächer haben so ihre Problemchen. Den wenn man die da runtermacht, hat man ein Zickzackvorfach #t , wohingegen ich mehr von gestreckten Halte.

Also besser selberbasteln. Im Baumarkt ein stück möglichst Durchmesserstarke Rohrisolation kaufen, und ein da rein passendes Rohr (durch das man Elektrokabel verlegt, oder dünnes Abflussrohr). Dann noch ne dose kurze Stecknadeln zum Vorfächerfeststecken, und schon kann man einen RUNDEN Aufwickler bauen, der die Vorfächer nicht knickt. Gesamtkosten dürften sich um 5€ Bewegen.

Wenns wirklich Ratzfatz gehen muss, würd ich gar nicht Wickeln, sondern die Vorfächer gestreckt, wie beim Aalangeln, auf ein Vorfachlanges (also über 50cm) Korkbrett stecken, auch mit Nadeln festsetzen. Ist halt nur ein Transportproblem, aber vielleicht ist im Rutenfutteral ja noch Platz.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## barsch_zocker (17. August 2004)

*AW: Vorfachhalter - Kaufen oder selberbauen???*






In den Dosen waren mal Schokorosinen drin, die hab ich blaub ich in nem Plus gekauft:m 

barsch_zocker


----------

